

Heroku Sees 50 Percent Increase in Apps Since November - jaf12duke
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/05/heroku-ruby-platform-sees-50-p.php

======
iamcalledrob
Considering the quality of service they offer, it's no surprise.

------
cmelbye
Am I the only one that found this article poorly researched and misleading? It
mentioned that using "cloud servers" lets you quickly fix bugs, rather than
having to "rebuild" your code before you fix the bugs. How does that have
anything to do with cloud services? Secondly, I'd like to know how many of the
apps that Heroku hosts are actually production apps. I know I host at least 15
apps on Heroku, but all of them don't have any paid addons, they have one
dyno, and none of them are actually the production server for the application.

~~~
bergkampf
_Secondly, I'd like to know how many of the apps that Heroku hosts are
actually production apps._

Agreed. Because of Heroku's unreasonable pricing, I see it as a feasible
service only for staging and development. Without deep pockets, I would never
want to host a potentially popular app on Heroku since I could never afford to
scale it there. And because I don't want to have to go to the trouble of
reengineering something after it's been developed to move it elsewhere, I
would rather build it elsewhere from the start.

~~~
andrewvc
What about how heroku is designed would require re-engineering if you move it
elsewhere?

Rails + SQL + Memcached = the most standard stack you can build, aside from
the fact that they use Postgres. Most of the addons aren't too hard to setup
oneself either.

------
grep
I love Heroku but I subscribe what you are saying. It's too expensive scaling
an app on Heroku. I really hope they decrease the prices.

------
rjurney
I want more NoSQL options on Heroku. I want CouchDB. I want Voldemort. I want
to be able to stuff them directly from Amazon Elastic MapReduce.

------
aarongough
I just migrated one of my applications to Heroku yesterday... So far I've been
very happy with it! I only needed to change _one_ line of application code and
remove my old config files to get everything working.

The interesting part for me is that with aggressive caching I can run my
application(s) on their free service with very few hassles. That's great for
me as it gives me the chance to spend the money on advertising instead of
hosting, where I'll actually see a return.

Hopefully sometime down the line I can start paying for the service to thank
Heroku for their awesome work!

